# Why don't people like nail art?



## Momo (Feb 18, 2007)

It was the hottest thing in Japan recently. Why don't people like it?


----------



## luxotika (Feb 18, 2007)

Is that something that would even go out of style? I am not quite sure.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 18, 2007)

I didn't know people didn't like it! I think it's so pretty!


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 18, 2007)

I love it-I have seen so many creative and artistic ideas. The sky's the limit. When I used to get my nails done I had a few designs that were so cool.


----------



## han (Feb 18, 2007)

i think some people think its tacky if its over done and the nails are too long, and i think so too.. but i do like nail art if its not over the top.. those are more for competition at hair/nail shows


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 18, 2007)

People here are crazy over it! I love looking at it, but I don't even like having color on my nails. I'm just a weirdo though.


----------



## Momo (Feb 18, 2007)

I saw a few posts on the "mu things you dislike seeing on people" thread that said the person didn't like nail art.


----------



## han (Feb 18, 2007)

oh.. i will have to check that out was it only one person or a bunch who doesnt like it..


----------



## Momo (Feb 18, 2007)

i know i saw it more than once. I know a few people who don't like it too. Maybe I just know picky people.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 18, 2007)

pretty, but not on all fingers! if i get a design, it's on my ring fingers.


----------



## han (Feb 18, 2007)

if you like to wear acrylics and like nail art find a salon that has boogie nights acrylics.. they have diffrent color acrylics and some with glitter, hearts , stars ect.. there really cool.. i work in a full service salon and the ones we have are from ez-flow you can even check out there website to see how they look..


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Feb 19, 2007)

I know a lot of people that dont like air brush nail art. It was really big back in the 80's and 90's but now people are more into the non-airbrush nail art like decals, rhinestones, and striping paints.


----------



## kaeisme (Feb 19, 2007)

I guess it's like anything else...some people will like it..some won't...Myself, I don't like it when it's over the top..where the nails are so out there..that they can't do anything with their hands..but to each his own...


----------



## AnotherSunnyDay (Feb 25, 2007)

I like it when it's very simple and pretty.. nothing too wild


----------



## Melons (Feb 26, 2007)

i love nail art, but i hate the flowers. i find them so tacky


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 26, 2007)

I eprsonally love nail art but not all the time, on every finger and over the top; I prefer to do more intersting variations of a french manicure changing the colours and adding airbrush and strips etc.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 26, 2007)

I think that nail art should be limited to a nail or two. not a different design on everynail as I have seen before.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 4, 2007)

You are so right, people go overboard and that's when it becomes tacky.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Mar 4, 2007)

i love it! I have some reusable ones1 i got them at a kiosk at the mall.

it has been in style since the 80s or 90s i doubt it will go out of style

i have a konad nail kit from japan it ROCKS

you can only use konad's nail polish or it won't work, but its awesome! they make a kind that is kind of thick and dries SUPER fast.

u take a rubber stamp and a metal wheel and you paint a design with a lil glob of nailpolish on the metal wheel it has little desgins traced into it.

you use a special cleanable blade that comes with this "set" to wipe off excess polish if you don't the pattern will be a blob) then you use a rubber stamp to stamp the design ( a star, a heart, a flower, they even have crescents shapes to make quickie french manicure) and push it gently onto your painted nails. I suggest putting a clear top coat on top, of course- to make the designs nor wear off before the color starts to wear off.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 7, 2007)

the stuff ive seen on people, really does look tacky.

thats why i never really liked it.


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 7, 2007)

I think nail art looks really cute sometimes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## -KT- (Mar 8, 2007)

That pretty much sums up how I feel as well.


----------



## Momo (Mar 8, 2007)

I love nail show nail art! especially with the ring in them. I think it's adorable


----------



## melpaganlibran (Mar 8, 2007)

eh, i put the same design on each nail say middle finger has a star i put the same star on the other one. i have noticed that less is more, like only do two nails instead of both feet and hands. heh.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 9, 2007)

I dislike fake nails - they never look real I don't care who does them.

When I see nail art, it is always done on fake nails.

So the nail art only emphasizes that the nails are fake.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 9, 2007)

I can take it or leave it. I'm very boring. I am always sporting a french manicure (pink&amp;white acrylics). I used to get my nails airbrushed and have art on them al the time when i was younger. I guess it depends on how much and how many fingers it's on.

I tried to look on the web site and i couldn't see as much as i would've like to have. I am really interested though. Have you done these before? If you have would you mind maybe posting a pic of them.....i'm so curious and I might want them done. Thanks honey!!!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 9, 2007)

I think a lot of the time it looks cheap and tacky.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 9, 2007)

If it's done well, I like it


----------



## Momo (Mar 9, 2007)

I think if I go to japan I'd hit a popular salon and get my nails done hardcore. My nails are real but they look pleasntly fake with polish on. I dont wear much jewelry (in fact- none) so maybe I can make this chic for myself. haha.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 9, 2007)

i am iffy on it

as long as the design is airbrushed on, and does not remind me of an 870's mod painting i like it, otherwise i hate it


----------



## silveria (Mar 10, 2007)

i love nail art, but I do my nails so often that my nails are actually peeling even with proper care, so Im staying away from it for abit.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 10, 2007)

I prefer french tips like mine


----------



## earthtonez (Mar 10, 2007)

It looks tacky if done on all fingers. If done on one finger it is ok but I still don't like it too much. I always prefer the simple pink and white (french manicure). When it comes to nails, I always feel the simplier the better.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 10, 2007)

wo i cant type i ment to say 80's


----------



## Nox (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm not really a fan of it. I've seen it done well on other people, but I just don't think it would be right on myself.


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 16, 2007)

I have had small designs on all my fingers and it looked tasteful, not tacky.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 16, 2007)

Every once in a blue moon, I do designs on my own nails. I don't see why it would be tacky if you have like neutral colors and nothing out of the ordinary. As long as it's not crazy colours, since I have seen some women with really long fake acrylic nails with funky designs...which is a bit too much. I prefer the natural nails. Even french tips are nice with a nude/pinkish base and white on the tips of their nails.


----------



## Helen Claire (Apr 1, 2007)

I think that some people consider any nails that aren't neutral or red to be "tacky" and "lower class." For me, it really depends. I've seen adorable art and I've seen stuff I would never think about getting. For a very conservative environment, it would probably be best to go with a solid neutral or bare nails.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 3, 2007)

Iono, too trendy.

I saw for a while - colored french nail tips.

It's nice looking - but then everyone wore it and it started to gross me out.

I like simple nail arts and simple colors. Not overdone.


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 4, 2007)

I was raised to believe that it is very tacky. I've still tried it and it just wasn't for me. Now i've seen some modest designs on other girls i thought looked fabulous, but i still don't think i would go out and get it done. so my vote (once again) is that it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Venezia (Apr 7, 2007)

Im a nail artist but, while I love to create for the comps, when it comes to my own nails I go through phases where I actually cant stand to wear art at all.

Right now my nails are totally natural, pretty long, and filed to a point (stiletto).


----------



## han (Apr 7, 2007)

boogie nights


----------



## han (Apr 7, 2007)

heres more for you jessyann these are acrylics and you can polish over them and remove your polish without messing up the nail art

these are called Boogie nights acrylics the glitter is in the powder or if you dont want glitter they have color acrylics


----------



## Venezia (Apr 7, 2007)

I do like glitter tips myself, I tend to wear rich colours in the winter and if I wear acrylic nails (which isnt so often now) in the summer, I wear a very pretty twinkling, almost transluscent shimmer in clear tips ... even women who dont normally like this sort of thing tend to go for those, big time!


----------



## han (Apr 7, 2007)

i agree^^ i stop wearing tips for a long time untill they came out with the boogie nights acrylics and most of the time its not done with tips but sculpture nails if you want them all over the nails and not just the tips


----------



## Venezia (Apr 7, 2007)

I think most of us women cant help being drawn to a bit of bling, its in our nature!

When I sculpt my own nails, I create glitter tips by using clear acrylic and adding Art Institute Glitter to my mix, Ive created some awesome combinations.

Its late here in the Uk &amp; bed is calling but if noobs can post pics here?

I'll post my twinkle glitter tips tomorrow if Im allowed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han (Apr 7, 2007)

yeah you can add stuff to the powder i like to add hearts/stars


----------



## RHYTHM261 (May 16, 2007)

I like nail art. I used to just go for the french manicure with one nail decorated. I moved to Michigan and started going to this nail salon where I got to try several different designs on my nails. I went from one nail decorated to all nails with the design on them. I enjoyed the designs that I matched to outfits. I got a lot of compliments. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Momo (May 16, 2007)

I want some hardcore nail art like in nail shows in japan. I tried to pierce my nail once but it only lasted a short time before it broke lol! My nails get as long as those pics up there^^


----------



## SierraWren (May 17, 2007)

I used to dislike nail art b/c it reminded me of a babysitter my sisters and I used to have who would paint/decal her nails instead of paying any attention to us. She was very vain and self absorbed, and gave us all loathsome, unaffectionate, slightly baffling nicknames (I was "Waldo") and couldn't really always tell the four of us apart. Furthermore, I'm still not sure it ever dawned on her that my youngest sister Carey was a girl: she called Carey "Harry" and once I heard her on the phone saying she was watching"3 little girls and one...like, boy." My own feelings then for Carey aside, one thing never in physical question was her gender, and this ignorance just sort of embodies to me this blandly beautiful babysitter's utter indifference to us all---that and,of course, her nails, which she must have spent,easily, two hours every time coatng and recoating and designing,while somehow seeming always to be in inscrutable adolescent conversation on the

phone at the same time. And--

Oh well, I guess that's too much information?A little bit too PERSONAL of a response?:brsh:


----------



## Momo (May 17, 2007)

lol sierra! I understand though. That's really weird about the nicknames and her calling Carey Harry. Harry Carey?

I never thought I'd hear a real babysitter story like that. lol


----------



## SILVERSTAR (May 19, 2007)

i think some are really cute!

but when there's too much stuff on especially on EVERY fingernail, then it gets a little tacky.


----------



## RHYTHM261 (May 19, 2007)

I just removed my acrylics about 4 months ago. My nails are just getting strong enought to get a proper manicure. I'm definately going for design on the nail. this time it will be my natural nail.


----------

